# Upload your own ultimate magic cube creations!



## daniel0731ex (Sep 7, 2009)

mine are:

Dogic
pyraminx crystal
skewb
skewb ultimate (took me 2 days to complete )



i tried the fisher cube but did not succeed, seems that ultimate magic cube does not allow shape-shifting puzzles 



update: added the 20-color DOGIC & Iscosahedron Skewb.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 7, 2009)

After unzipping, how do I read a *.pzl file?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 7, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> After unzipping, how do I read a *.pzl file?


I'm guessing with gelatinbrain, or however one spells it.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 7, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > After unzipping, how do I read a *.pzl file?
> ...



No, gelatinbrain is completely different.

I have a lot of these to post when I get home.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > rjohnson_8ball said:
> ...


Then what are the .pzl files opened up with?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 7, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Ultimate Magic Cube


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 8, 2009)

Double post. Most of these were made by some guy from twistypuzzles, but some of them were made by me. I'm just uploading the entire folder, and you'll need winrar to open it.

Ok, apparently I can't upload a .rar, so here's a download link:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WT5UTXHN


----------



## soccerking813 (Sep 8, 2009)

Is ultimate magic cube a program to make puzzles?

And on firefox, at the top this page is called upload your *pwn* ultimate magic ....


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.ultimatemagiccube.com/

Also on topic, I recently spoke to the creator of UMC, and he told me that the next version would contain gelatinbrain style turning and less (if any) restrictions on the amount of cuts you can put in!
I'm totally gonna go for an examinx solve just to exceed my own levels of ridiculousness.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 10, 2009)

umm, nobody??


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 10, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> umm, nobody??



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WT5UTXHN


----------



## vgbjason (Sep 10, 2009)

if you have loderunner it runs .pzl files lol

gonna see if any of these work on that


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 10, 2009)

vgbjason said:


> if you have loderunner it runs .pzl files lol
> 
> gonna see if any of these work on that



You should probably download ultimate magic cube, aka the actual program that these are supposed to work on.


----------



## Nuceria (Sep 10, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> you'll need winrar to open it.



Ugh, no, 7-zip. Light, portable, easier to use, more file types, has a version for all operating systems, all around a better program.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 12, 2009)

Here is a Gigaminx


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 24, 2009)

anyone else?? im looking foward to see some interesting puzzles like the skewb ultimate.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 25, 2009)

Just a little trick used with PhotoBooth:


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 25, 2009)

Sandbest said:


> Is there a program like UMC for the Mac? Because I would like to try it.



Switch to Windows. It is better


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 25, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Sandbest said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a program like UMC for the Mac? Because I would like to try it.
> ...



*ahem, few more money shoudn't stop u from switching to mac. Mac is bug free and there's always parallels or bootcamp.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 29, 2009)

i have just completed my Dogic today!! enjoy. (click to download)






EDIT: erased the threshold pieces so it's now solvable!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 29, 2009)

BUMP 


com'on guys, i'd like to see other interesting puzzles by you guys.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 30, 2009)

BUMP. 

Just wanted to say how much I hate bumping


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 30, 2009)

VCUBe


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 2, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> VCUBe



whatt??


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 2, 2009)

Stop bumping this thread. People aren't uploading anything because they haven't made anything, UMC isn't a very popular program. I didn't think that would be such a hard concept for you to grasp.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok i just made a few more puzzles:

Tony Fisher's octaminx
Starminx
Icosahedron Megaminx (this one is pretty simple and obvious, so i won't upload it unless requested)







(picture from http://tonyfisherpuzzles.net/025 Octaminx ( Rubik type puzzle ).html)

nothing as fascinating as my Dogic and my Skewb Ultimate, but it's still worth checking out.


BTW all of my puzzles are Fully Functional, and i do not upload obvious creations that anyone could come up with easily (like the Icosahedron megaminx).


----------



## fundash (Nov 10, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> http://www.ultimatemagiccube.com/
> 
> Also on topic, I recently spoke to the creator of UMC, and he told me that the next version would contain gelatinbrain style turning and less (if any) restrictions on the amount of cuts you can put in!
> I'm totally gonna go for an examinx solve just to exceed my own levels of ridiculousness.



is there a "light" version of it? UMC always freezes my graphics card...

This is what it looks like after starting umc for 4 seconds...


----------



## fundash (Nov 10, 2009)

BUMP

I REALLY want to use UMC!!!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 10, 2009)

There's a link of download. Just Youtube it XD


----------



## fundash (Nov 10, 2009)

NO i need a **LIGHT** version for my fragile graphics card...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 10, 2009)

UMC doesn't take more then watching a youtube video. i don't think graphic card is the problem.


----------



## fundash (Nov 10, 2009)

NO!
my graphic card freezes, it won't work with anti aliasing...


----------



## qqwref (Nov 10, 2009)

If it won't work, it won't work, sorry. There's only one version. UMC didn't work on my old computer and I never got it to, but it works fine on this one and on my desktop... if you really want to use it, try a different computer or a different graphics card/driver.


----------



## fundash (Nov 10, 2009)

well.. i can take my graphics card out and let it use the crappy built-in thing on the mobo, but that seems like to much work...

(my graphics card is a bit unstable...)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 10, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> http://www.ultimatemagiccube.com/
> 
> Also on topic, I recently spoke to the creator of UMC, and he told me that the next version would contain gelatinbrain style turning and less (if any) restrictions on the amount of cuts you can put in!
> I'm totally gonna go for an examinx solve just to exceed my own levels of ridiculousness.



what was your puzzle? i couldn't download it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok my new masterpiece: Tony Fisher's Icosahedron Skewb!! (click to download)










the real puzzle:
http://tonyfisherpuzzles.net/024 Icosahedron Skewb ( Rubik type puzzle ).html


----------



## calekewbs (Nov 17, 2009)

I made an x-cube! lol it was pretty simple.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 17, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> I made an x-cube! lol it was pretty simple.



That's called the Super-X. Nice job though.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 18, 2009)

BUMP


i corrected a major flaw in my dogic: the threshold pieces that makes the puzzle unsolvable is removed.


----------



## TheCuteSpider (Mar 28, 2022)

this thread is literally over a decade old but someone tell me how to do literally anything with .pzl files. ive tried everything and cant find a way to open them edit them or even just play with them on UMC


----------

